# Spock is turning 1 !!!! Couple other dogs pictures and videos! Added 2 Videos



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My lil man has turned into a dog over the last couple months!

























Fish (Aimee-Older) and Noodle (Sherlene) with their girls.

















Crixus









Xena- I could kill this dog. The other day when Jaws horse let her down I could feel her anger as I have had it happen. Crixus' and Xena's first ADBA show they just stood there like complete dead heads. Today I wanted to get a video for Lisa of Xenas OB (we are heading for her BA and OB titles, Lisa thier breeder is a professional dog trainer and has many OB titles. She gives me pointers as I OB train my own dogs and thats a bit harder for actual competiton.) Welllllllll SHE WOULDN'T"T SIT! Like the first command she ever learned, the most basic of commands. We were working on her stay while I keep walking and we have done this many many times. Todays she was great on everything, but would not sit when she stayed, just stood there. Like really dog? We were next to a kennel with another dog, not one problem with her paying any attention to Moo.... I mean everything great.. Then just staring at me like shes never heard the word sit before.









Me on video announcing I am going to kill her! ( For those that don't know Xena, shes the most important dog to me I have ever owned, I wouldn't actually kill her. We may not be on speaking terms, but shes alive and well )





Xena training Noodle lol. Noodle is learning how to work with dogs. My bad on telling Noodle to say "Come". I switched to "Here" along time ago, however for me Xena responds to both. **Turn down volume**





Scorch... And his saggy ol man balls.

















Honey Dew
I really hate that this didn't focus.

























Bailey and Noodle. * I do not encourage most people to allow their kids to take dogs bones. The average owner doesn't understand body language and it usually isn't fun on both sides. My dogs enjoy Noodle and if she doesn't play with them they will bring it to her. Xena and Crixus will toss the bone off the chair and have taught Noodle to fetch it for them. **Turn down volume**


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

scorch is lowriding for sure lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

poor scorch  tyson has the old man balls on our yard.. lmao
everyone looks great!! i think they all go threw their stubborn stages.. i know cali has made me look stupid many times


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

They all look great. Bouncer says to Scorch, "From one old man to another, I know the feeling." LMFAO I took him to the vet the other day to get him a full work up and the vet said wow his manhood has really dropped down alot farther then it used to be. LMFAO I thought I was gonna roll in the floor right there.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh Xena is a doll! I can see why you love her! Love those videos


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

love the videos! thanks for sharing. and i know what u mean about Xena not listening, that was totally Odin at his last training class. and it seems like the more they dont do it the more frustrated we get and they pick up on that and dont do the command more. lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ROFLMAO! Poor Scorch, they might start dragging on the ground soon.

I didn't get to watch the vids because I'm at work, but the stubborn dog syndrome also had me cracking up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha poor you about Xena. Just when you are trying to show her off too! Lol. I think it's awesome they taught noodle to fetch! Hehehehe

Your kids are so adorable and getting so big!! Fish really looks young lady now, so pretty, love seeing your updates! 

Spocks eyes are so pretty. What color do you call them? They look yellow or is it the light?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Awww they all look so good, Can't believe spock is a year old already... grew up soo fast.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I love me some bobblehead... cant believe its been nearly a year since u and Krystal came by..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> I love me some bobblehead... cant believe its been nearly a year since u and Krystal came by..


I know right... We'll have to invade again soon 

Here's a Video of Crixus throwing her bone to the ground lmao. Watch hope purposely she does this. Her and Xena both do this and that's how they play with Noodle.






@ Ames they are a gold/yellow.

Man I can't believe I forgot this one!
Noodle having breakfast with Crixus. She was feeding Crixus her cereal (which is not allowed), but it was so cute I wanted the video. When I started to take the video Noodle saw me watching and you can see her slide pieces off the table and down the arm of the chair, making it look like shes "wiping it off" lmao. Also Note that Crixus didn't eat out of the bowl lol. I got up thinking she was in the bowl, but when I got over their I saw the food pieces right next to the bowl. ending is a very funny "Mommies always right" moment.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is a side by side of Spock Just a few months apart.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol he's got som low riders and nice apbt 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww I love them all! Even Scorch and his old man balls.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA that cereal video was a riot! I love how you had to tell her to stop using the same hand, lol. Love when she says NOOOO when you tell her she is gonna knock it over, lol. an the bone is so cute too. Cool seeing how much your noodle grew in between them. I am also glad I could hear how you pronounce Crixus, not how I always said her name in my head lol. Spock's eyes are beautiful, I have never seen a dog in person with yellow/gold eyes like that


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you not seen Bee lol









I hear ya on Crixus, I was the same way on Barca's (her brother) name.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wait, how do you pronounce Barca?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bar sa not bar ka


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! Well, I was definitely saying it the wrong way!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yes!! She was another beauty! But never in person only online  lol once day maybe, but I could not imagine how cool those would be to look at, lol. yes!! She was another beauty! But never in person only online  lol once day maybe, but I could not imagine how cool those would be to look at, lol. And I was saying Barca's name wrong too lol thanks for that


----------

